# NEED Fruit or Nut Tree Wood in GA



## sweetauburnbbq (May 7, 2014)

This is Jake from *Sweet Auburn BBQ* in Atlanta, Georgia. I really need help finding wood. Please call me if you know of a place, or type in a number on a thread for me to call if you know someone who delivers! Thanks so much.

Feel free to call the General Manager of the store, Melonie if I am unavailable! 

678-977-2877 - Melonie 

This is the number for Sweet Aub. - 678-515-3550


----------



## Bearcarver (May 7, 2014)

SweetAuburnBBQ said:


> This is Jake from *Sweet Auburn BBQ* in Atlanta, Georgia. I really need help finding wood. Please call me if you know of a place, or type in a number on a thread for me to call if you know someone who delivers! Thanks so much.
> 
> Feel free to call the General Manager of the store, Melonie if I am unavailable!
> 
> ...


After may years of hearing about the famous Georgia Peaches (the fruit---not the ladies), I would check with your closest Orchards.

Bear


----------



## bubba blue (May 16, 2014)

Bear,

I can get all kinds of apple wood here in the Pacific Northwest, but have a heck of a time getting hickory.  We should each drive a fully loaded U Haul to say, Kansas City, swap trucks, and drive home.  Deal?


----------

